# uninstall "advanced mass sender"



## backspace

I have been infected by the "advanced mass sender" Program
I do not know how this happened but I need to remove it.
can anyone advise?

thanks


----------



## PC eye

Apparently you somehow downloaded the shareware version of an email marketing software. The description goes as follows.

"AMS 4.3 is powerfull email marketing software, developed to manage and send mass quantities of emails to a great number of clients. Fast speed, a versatile yet simple interface, and affordable cost."  http://www.kbbsoftware.com/

Another diescription is seen at  http://www.email-unlimited.com/directory/items/advanced_mass_sender.html


----------

